# IELTS ref no and some general questions



## gsaps (Aug 6, 2008)

i'm slowly getting throught the on-line application and have to fill in my ielts info.
they ask for a test ref no, on my certificate it has the centre no and candidate no and a test report form no.
common sense says it's the test report form no, is this correct and if so why can't they just name it the same thing

the on-line application also asks if my level is proficient/competent, i just have a score, how do i interprate it?

just one more thing (for now), where do i find a list of all the documents that need to be attatched?

thanks again to anyone who can help and you have't heard the last of me


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

gsaps said:


> i'm slowly getting throught the on-line application and have to fill in my ielts info.
> they ask for a test ref no, on my certificate it has the centre no and candidate no and a test report form no.
> common sense says it's the test report form no, is this correct and if so why can't they just name it the same thing
> 
> ...


Please refer below for IELTS score and its level.

The IELTS 9-band scale

Each band corresponds to a level of English competence. All parts of the test and the Overall Band Score can be reported in whole and half bands, eg 6.5, 7.0, 7.5, 8.0.

Band 9: Expert user: has fully operational command of the language: appropriate, accurate and fluent with complete understanding.

Band 8: Very good user: has fully operational command of the language with only occasional unsystematic inaccuracies and inappropriacies. Misunderstandings may occur in unfamiliar situations. Handles complex detailed argumentation well.

Band 7: Good user: has operational command of the language, though with occasional inaccuracies, inappropriacies and misunderstandings in some situations. Generally handles complex language well and understands detailed reasoning.

Band 6: Competent user: has generally effective command of the language despite some inaccuracies, inappropriacies and misunderstandings. Can use and understand fairly complex language, particularly in familiar situations.

Band 5: Modest user: has partial command of the language, coping with overall meaning in most situations, though is likely to make many mistakes. Should be able to handle basic communication in own field.

Band 4: Limited user: basic competence is limited to familiar situations. Has frequent problems in understanding and expression. Is not able to use complex language.

Band 3: Extremely limited user: conveys and understands only general meaning in very familiar situations. Frequent breakdowns in communication occur.

Band 2: Intermittent user: no real communication is possible except for the most basic information using isolated words or short formulae in familiar situations and to meet immediate needs. Has great difficulty understanding spoken and written English.

Band 1: Non-user: essentially has no ability to use the language beyond possibly a few isolated words.

Band 0: Did not attempt the test: No assessable information provided.

Choose your level and fill in the application


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

gsaps said:


> i'm slowly getting throught the on-line application and have to fill in my ielts info.
> they ask for a test ref no, on my certificate it has the centre no and candidate no and a test report form no.
> common sense says it's the test report form no, is this correct and if so why can't they just name it the same thing
> 
> ...


Please look at the guidelines here on the DIAC website:

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

If you have IELTS score of 7 or more on ALL sections you can claim yourself as proficient. If you score 6 then you can claim yourself as competent.


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

It is TRF number that you need to provide in the online application.

Regarding English levels: Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175) 
Proficient - 25 points - IELTS Test Report Form (TRF) Number to show you have a band score of at least seven (7) on each of the four (4) components – speaking, reading, listening and writing or evidence of having achieved a score of `B´ or higher on each of the four (4) components of the OET Test. 

Competent - 15 points - evidence that you hold an eligible passport or IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least six (6) on each of the four (4) components – speaking, reading, listening and writing. 

And regarding the list of documents, when you complete your online application, at the end you will get the list of document which is generated based on the answers you have provided for the online application.


----------

